# ignition problem.



## scout1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with an X trail where the engine will not shut off..our 2006, gasoline 2.5 will occasionally not stop running , in spite of the key being turned and removed. It mostly happens when the headlights are on..but not every time..which makes any diagnosis difficult.. 
help??


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

scout1 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with an X trail where the engine will not shut off..our 2006, gasoline 2.5 will occasionally not stop running , in spite of the key being turned and removed. It mostly happens when the headlights are on..but not every time..which makes any diagnosis difficult..
> help??


Could be a faulty ignition switch??


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

When you say won't stop running, do you mean it will run for a few seconds, the sputter and die, or does it just keep on going? Often carbon build up can cause run on, which can be cured with a good fuel system cleaner.


----------



## scout1 (Mar 10, 2010)

*ignition*

I have replaced the ignition switch...and the problem is NOT preignition from carbon buildup. The engine will not turn off..even with the key removed. Unfortunatly..the problem is intermittant,,so, it is like trying to find a ghost, but as Murphy ( of Murphy's law fame) would have it, it happens most often in the city, after parking in a tight spot, and results in the engine finally stopping only when the clutch is released and we stall the engine. Always a thrill when it happens...and of course the local Nissan dealer would love to spend a day's mechanic time (@90/per hour ) to go on a treasure hunt...the treasure being my money !


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you have any sort of alarm system or remote starter on your car?


----------



## scout1 (Mar 10, 2010)

there are no additions of any electronic add ons on the vehicle..the electrical system is stock ,,as is the entire car. 
I do not have access to an electrical schematic...and I was wondering what the connection between the ignition system and the headlights is.. the problem occurs most often when the headlights are on..could there be a point of feedback into the ignition system?


----------



## scout1 (Mar 10, 2010)

there are no additions of any electronic add ons on the vehicle..the electrical system is stock ,,as is the entire car. 
I do not have access to an electrical schematic...and I was wondering what the connection between the ignition system and the headlights is.. the problem occurs most often when the headlights are on..could there be a point of feedback into the ignition system?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I think you are experiencing what is referred to as Dieseling. You need to check your engine coolant levels and have the fuel injectors cleaned.

The other cause of this which also worth checking, esecpially when you mentioned the relation to the headlights and that the car turns off after you switch off the headlights is the possibility of the rear light bulb filament arcing across to the brake light filament in the same bulb.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmm, sounds like a strange one.... 

we just had one fellow with some electrical problems (different to yours) and it was related to the IPDM. A relay or something is getting stuck and not disengaging the ignition. Try this next time it won't shut down, put your key back in and start the engine (yes I know it will make that funny sound) but just for a split second to engage the starter and then remove the key and see what happens.


----------



## scout1 (Mar 10, 2010)

no, the problem is NOT dieseling...which is merely preignition, caused by carbon buildup. And we have checked all the lights, and all is well. When I say the engine keeps running, it is just that, and it does NOT shut off eventually by itself. It is as if I never turned the key off, and I could just keep driving. 
I suspect an electrical fault somewhere, and have spent considerable time looking and trying various isolation scenarios, where I have disengaged some of the electrical components. 
The other possibility is perhaps a fault in the ECM, which would be far more difficult to diagnose. 
In either case, I was hoping that someone elsewhere has experienced the same phenomenon and could share their experience. My local dealer is of little help..
Thanks!


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

it could be the ignition switch(hub) where the key goes in... I had a faulty one in another car and replaced it... when the key goes in off mode the unit does not recognized the off mode and the circuit is still continuous hence... motor is still running....stalling the motor just stopped it from running... the battery would eventually drain.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok, plan B now that you chekced all lights and they are all working fine. In other cars, this problem can happen due to a faulty Fuel Cut-Off Solenoid, but in the xtrail I don't think it ever happened to anyone as far as I remember, so you need to check the Fuel Pump Relay and see if it's still working. You can actually visually inspect it yourself under the dash and try to measure the voltage.

Here are pics I pulled from the service manual describing the Fuel Pump Relay which controls the flow of fuel to the injectors electrically.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

so when did this become Plan B ... jalal..... lmao


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mgfiest said:


> so when did this become Plan B ... jalal..... lmao


Plan A was cheking that all light bulbs were working fine, from my perspective helping solve this problem anyway.

Got a Plan C in mind? LOL


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

it appears the key chuck solution does not constitute a look....oh well....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mgfiest said:


> it appears the key chuck solution does not constitute a look....oh well....


Haven't you read his earlier reply saying that he had that already replaced and it didn't help?


----------



## S-er Mania (Feb 14, 2010)

Check your ECCS relay. This turns the computer on and off. It may be a poor ground to the circuit.


----------

